# What fragrance do men compliment you on the most?



## jamie89 (Dec 23, 2008)

Just curious. I find that all my girl friends compliment me on the fragrances that men don't. Men seem to like the more foody ones. So what's your personal experience? What fragrances do men tend to compliment you on and love?


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

D&G Light Blue (men)
Jean Paul Gaultier ( men) 
 I don't wear perfume only men cologne, I like the fresh clean scent of men's cologne! Weird I know!


----------



## MissResha (Dec 23, 2008)

they love Prada and Angel on me. or, those are the ones that get me...well...plowed LMAO


----------



## Brittni (Dec 23, 2008)

In Control by Britney Spears and Sex Appeal for Women by Jovan.


----------



## yashoda17 (Dec 23, 2008)

armani code !


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 23, 2008)

My boyfriend never likes any of the perfume I pick out.  It's only after I've been wearing it for like a month that he says he likes it.  So, I stopped caring what he likes.  

I got compliments all the time on Amarige by Givenchy, but I wear Angel now.


----------



## burtnyks (Dec 23, 2008)

I think the only perfume that a guy (many surprisingly) has ever complimented me on was Calvin Klein Euphoria.  They all want to purchase it for their wives.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 23, 2008)

Who makes the infamous Angel? Is it the VS scent?


----------



## ohnna-lee (Dec 23, 2008)

Chanel Christalle
Salvatore Ferragamo


----------



## n_c (Dec 23, 2008)

Chanel - Chance


----------



## jdepp_84 (Dec 23, 2008)

Juicy Couture


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 23, 2008)

From men, always anything more foody.  A way to a man's heart is through that never ending pit of a belly


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 23, 2008)

Armani Code 
Gucci - Envy Me


----------



## lindsaycoe (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Who makes the infamous Angel? Is it the VS scent?_

 
It's Thierry Mugler's Angel.  It's a bit on the pricey side, but you can get it in a refillable star bottle.  It's got Chocolate notes in it.  Yummy.


----------



## aqua_butterfly (Dec 23, 2008)

Philosophy Amazing Grace! When I worked retail I got compliments ALL the time from men, women, and children! Men loved it. I had so many ask what it was so they could get it for their wives lol. I also got lots of compliments with VS Heavenly and Philosophy Falling in Love.


----------



## Rooshi (Dec 23, 2008)

I got compliments when I wore Poeme by Lancome and Romance by Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 23, 2008)

Dolce & Gabbana 
Femme 
(The red one)​


----------



## mtrimier (Dec 23, 2008)

Issey Miyake - L'eau d'Issey
Sarah Jessica Parker - Covet
Sharon Bolton - LUV


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 23, 2008)

I agree with the "foody" fragrance comments. I'll get a "You smell good babe!" comment from pretty much any fragrance, but with foody ones he just cuts straight to "You smell good enough to eat girl..." LMAO


----------



## bartp (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Who makes the infamous Angel? Is it the VS scent?_

 
it's heavy on the patchouli and cocoa notes.. very sweet
it's by Thierry Mugler


----------



## bartp (Dec 23, 2008)

Estée Lauder Pleasures always makes heads turn


----------



## jinxii (Dec 23, 2008)

Britney Spears Fantasy... MY FAVORITE.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell_dk* 

 
_Dolce & Gabbana 
Femme 
(The red one)​ 



_

 

OMFG this is one of my HG's!! i looooooooooooove this one. yes yes yes!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jinxii* 

 
_Britney Spears Fantasy... MY FAVORITE._

 


another HG. i was so happy it didnt smell like Cheetos and Red Bull. what a lovely fragrance! smells like cookies


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 24, 2008)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh & also J-Lo´s Love At First Glow, but can´t find it in the stores anymore ......


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 24, 2008)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh & also J-Lo´s Love At First Glow, but can´t find it in the stores anymore ......


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 24, 2008)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh & also J-Lo´s Love At First Glow, but can´t find it in the stores anymore ......s


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 24, 2008)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh & also J-Lo´s Love At First Glow, but can´t find it in the stores anymore ......s


----------



## deven.marie (Dec 24, 2008)

my bf loves anything sweet.. VS vanilla lace, pink sugar, or jessica simpson fancy

but lately he likes when i wear burberry brit, which is a good thing bc i wear it all the time now


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Dec 24, 2008)

Hypnotic Poison. I get so many compliments when I wear it.


----------



## zeroxstar (Dec 24, 2008)

i get most compliments hands down on Princess which i absolutely loove


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 24, 2008)

Men seem to like the sweet, foody ones the best on me, which is why i tend to wear them when going out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i used to have this cotton candy one that my boyfriend loved so hard core. i think he's sick of it now though.


----------



## brixton (Dec 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_D&G Light Blue (men)
Jean Paul Gaultier ( men) 
I don't wear perfume only men cologne, I like the fresh clean scent of men's cologne! Weird I know!_

 
Me too!!  I love Guerlain's Vetiver - beautiful, sharp and crisp; YSL Jazz, Chanel Egoiste...men's scents can be a little stronger, a little braver...

As far as what men actually like, it's definitely the vanillic-bourbon-y ones.  Not florals.


----------



## ..kels* (Dec 24, 2008)

my boyfriend typically likes anything with vanilla notes to it. but he really used to like armani code & LAMB.


----------



## Kayteuk (Dec 24, 2008)

Ghost-Ghost.
I have no idea why! Its not one of my faves at all, but guys like the soapy smell i guess


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 24, 2008)

Fresh Sugar.


----------



## miss_bailey (Dec 25, 2008)

Viktor and Rolf Flower Bomb. All the time. 
i think cause its so girly. A guy on the street stopped me the other day and goes "you smell like marshmallows" but i dont actually think it smells THAT sweet.


----------



## florabundance (Dec 25, 2008)

coco chanel and jean paul gaultier's classique.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Dec 25, 2008)

Philosophy Falling in Love and Anna Sui's Secret Wish.

When I'm getting ready, and put on perfume, my bf says "oh good you're putting your smell-good juice on" lol gotta love 'em


----------



## clslvr6spd (Dec 25, 2008)

Viva La Juicy
Juicy Couture

Its funny all the men I know LOVE this on me!!


----------



## GreekChick (Dec 25, 2008)

I get compliments on Gucci by Gucci and MAC Turquatic.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Dec 25, 2008)

MAC Turquatic and Gap Heaven. My boyfriend actually bought me Turquatic because he said it reminded him of the Heaven I wore in high school when we met. 

I've noticed guys love the 'watery' scented stuff on me, although something about my skin makes those scents smell like sugar, lol.


----------



## Brie (Dec 26, 2008)

Provocative Woman by Elizabeth Arden, I get compliments from both sex's ALL the time.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Dec 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_From men, always anything more foody.  A way to a man's heart is through that never ending pit of a belly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

Me too, I mean I don't get compliments ever but I'm like men, I love perfume that smells like food right now.  I got body butter from a friend, in the scent vanilla spice, and I put it on yesterday and was like mmmmm I smell like Cookies.  I can't really wear perfume very often i tend to get headaches, but scented lotions .. that smell like yummy food are awesome


----------



## candycane80 (Dec 27, 2008)

I get the most compliments on Sean John Unforgivable it is so soft and feminine also Pink Sugar for the yum factor!


----------



## s0_fam0us (Dec 27, 2008)

Dior - Addict 2... I found it buried in my container of perfumes the other day, and wore it for probably the first time... and got 2 compliments! lol


----------



## AllisonWeaver (Dec 27, 2008)

Guys compliment me on Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy and Elizabeth Arden Provocative Woman - in that order - the most.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I get compliments on *Gucci by Gucci* and MAC Turquatic._

 
Me too - and its one of my favourite perfumes! Secretly... I have more than one bottle of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I get the same response with Byzance, Dune and Midnight Fantasy. I am not so fussed with Byzance anymore, during my last pregnancy the smell of it made me sick and I havent been able to wear it since. I havent had Dune for years, I kind of got sick of it, but I do still have a bottle of Midnight Fantasy


----------



## sharkbytes (Dec 28, 2008)

I never got more compliments than when I wore Paris Hilton's Just Me.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Dec 28, 2008)

m by mariah carey


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 12, 2009)

L'eau D'Issey
Romance
Paradise by Alfred Sung


----------



## Rancas (Jan 12, 2009)

Usually citrusy scents or Aquolina Pink Sugar.


----------



## rachaelt98 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lindsaycoe* 

 
_My boyfriend never likes any of the perfume I pick out. It's only after I've been wearing it for like a month that he says he likes it. So, I stopped caring what he likes. 

I got compliments all the time on Amarige by Givenchy, but I wear Angel now._

 
 Men always seem to compliment me on Amarige and also Rare Gold from Avon which I know was on the list of hated perfumes. Angel is made by Thierry Mugler, hate it on me, got it as a Christmas present. My ex was out of aftershave though so he stole it, actually smelled pretty decent on him.


----------



## bellalune (Jan 21, 2009)

I get a lot of compliments when I wear Coco Mademoiselle which has a base note of Bourbon Vanilla and Chanel Chance.


----------



## juniperstar (Jan 21, 2009)

without a doubt, for me its armani code and hanae mori butterfly.


----------



## chocokitty (Jan 21, 2009)

Fresh Lemon Sugar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Both men & women ask what I'm wearing.


----------



## User67 (Jan 21, 2009)

My husband loves Chance by Chanel.


----------



## ms.marymac (Jan 25, 2009)

I get the most compliments on an $8 bottle of perfume oil...Egyptian Goddess.  It has really grown on me, and I am getting to the point where nothing tops it! I love it. 

At his meet and greet, I had a guitar legend lean close and take a huuuuge sniff and tell me I "smeeeeelllled goooood."  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It was Dior Addict. 

My husband likes JPG Classique...a lot.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 28, 2009)

I also get a lot of my male perfume compliments on Angel by TM. I've worn it for so long now that I can't wear it to eat out because the smell of all the chocolate throws off my senses when I'm eating and I think everything tastes wrong. Whenever I do wear it my SO says it smells like I broke into a candy shop and rolled around in all the treats.


----------



## Renee (Jan 28, 2009)

Ralph Lauren Blue gets the most compliments for me from both men and women. It's a scent that I wore for my wedding and what I buy as gifts for my friends. It's such a soft scent!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 28, 2009)

Lately? Live Luxe by JLo, and Very Sexy from Vickie's Secret.


----------



## looovemac (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Who makes the infamous Angel? Is it the VS scent?_

 
Well VS has an Angel too, but I'm sure most of the LADY'S are talking about Angel by Thierry Mugler. I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this fragrance!!!


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 13, 2009)

ANYTHING with Vanilla!! It's said to be the most errotic scent to men. Something about Mother's Breast Milk having a slight sweetness to it that the scent of Vanilla reminds them of! It's this weird sexy maternal thing!

My man loooves my MAC MV.... Shoot I should know this, the gold capped one.


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 15, 2009)

i only wear one perfume- pink sugar, and i always get guys stopping dead in their tracks and asking me if im wearing perfume. when i say yes they say "WOW! that smells amaizng!!"

smells like cotton candy


----------



## doomkitteh (Mar 16, 2009)

Britney Spears' Fantasy, which smells like cotton candy too.


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

ck euphoria


----------



## enigma (Mar 16, 2009)

JLo Glow, quite few asked what perfume I've got on to get their girlfriends one.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *doomkitteh* 

 
_Britney Spears' Fantasy, which smells like cotton candy too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I get complimented by this also..My man lovesss it..and has took it upon himself to buy me a new bottle everytime I use one up lol


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 16, 2009)

everytime i have this perfume on... i have so many ask...


----------



## Krista7 (Mar 19, 2009)

It's an ancient perfume--"Cake Batter" by the old company, "Smell This." It's straight-up vanilla and men and women both ask me what it is.


----------



## Sashan (Mar 19, 2009)

L'Instant de Guerlain but I also gets tons of compliments from women on this fragrance.

Coco Mademoiselle gets compliments too.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 24, 2009)

NONE of my guy friends can get over D&G Light Blue. As soon as I walk near any of them with it on they freak out and sniff me lol


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell4726* 

 
_NONE of my guy friends can get over D&G Light Blue. As soon as I walk near any of them with it on they freak out and sniff me lol_

 

I have that same experience with it!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 6, 2009)

my man never compliments me on stuff like that.  When I go out I guys always ask what I wear.  I only wear V-Sec Halo the discontinued parfume from the Dream Angels collection.


----------



## Patricia (Apr 10, 2009)

men go absolutely crazy with, even gays

Hypnotic Poison - Dior
Hypnôse - Lancôme

both vanilla based, interesting...


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 10, 2009)

just got armani code and when my man got a whiff of it....................


----------



## pink_lily82 (Apr 10, 2009)

My bf got me Givenchy Very Irresistible and loves it when I wear it on our nights out.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Apr 11, 2009)

Demeter fragrances.  I have a few of those and I get compliments on them.  The last one I ran out of was Sex on the Beach.  What a silly name!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

jlo miami glow


----------



## Efionawade (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_men go absolutely crazy with, even gays

Hypnotic Poison - Dior
Hypnôse - Lancôme

both vanilla based, interesting..._

 
I love Hypnose, and sometimes I'll even emphasize the vanilla in it by spraying a tiny bit of the strong vanilla fragrance from MAC (gold top, I can never remember which number is which, I need to get on that.)


----------



## xsavagex (Apr 12, 2009)

My boyfriend LOVES Fantasy by Britney Spears.


----------



## Aremisia (May 13, 2009)

For sure, armani Code is the frag that my bf LOVES on me--I bought it after he stopped me in my tracks while I was reading a magazine to flip back to the page with the perfume sample strip lol.
I have also gotten a ton of compliments (from guys and girls) on Britney Spears Fantasy, Versace Bright Crystal, and the most from Escada Magnetism
All of mine have vanilla/cotton candy notes in them too...I think we are on to something here!


----------



## TheDiesel (May 13, 2009)

Nina


----------



## MACLovin (May 13, 2009)

for the most part D&G Light Blue, Armani Code, and it's d/c'd but Bath & body works White Tea Ginger... my bf looooves that one. I'm running low I have like an inch left in the bottle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna be so sad when I run out, its one of my favorite scents!


----------



## Amantis (May 15, 2009)

Pleasures by Estee Lauder definitely! Okay, I've got loads more perfume in stock, but Pleasures has sort of become my signature fragrance. It was Secret Wish by Anna Sui before, because my boyfriend and I bought it together as my "first real perfume" when we went shopping for fragrances, but a few months after, everybody else was wearing it! I honestly didn't feel special anymore, so I switched to Pleasures, which all men often compliment me on.


----------



## User35 (May 15, 2009)

dolce and gabanna light blue and fancy by jessica simpson


----------



## Cyclothymic (May 16, 2009)

Anaïs Anaïs by Cacharel.


----------



## MrsMay (May 16, 2009)

I usually get comments when I wear the following:

Dolce & Gabbana (the original one in the red box)
Coco by Chanel
Paris by YSL
So de la Renta by Oscar de la Renta

Funnily enough my hubby doesnt like perfume so never comments but it's other people who comment


----------



## piink_liily (May 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell_dk* 

 
_Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh & also J-Lo´s Love At First Glow, but can´t find it in the stores anymore ......_

 
Yes! I adore Love at First Glow! The nozzle on my last bottle of it broke though, so I was put off buying another one.


----------



## Nicnivin (May 16, 2009)

I only seem to get complimented when I wear Deep Red by Hugo Boss.


----------



## zoegeorge84 (May 21, 2009)

Dior Addict. The original, not any of the variations that have come out since.


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkerbell_dk* 

 
_Me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh & also J-Lo´s Love At First Glow, but can´t find it in the stores anymore ......s_

 
i just got that recently. check marshalls, tjmaxx, ross etc. they usually have em.

i mainly get compliments on VS fragrances.
also Gucci Envy Me


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *piink_liily* 

 
_Yes! I adore Love at First Glow! The nozzle on my last bottle of it broke though, so I was put off buying another one._

 
im scared mine is gonna break because its hard to get the top off


----------



## kittykit (May 24, 2009)

D&G Light Blue - My male colleagues like this one, so does my bf.
Hugo Boss Femme
DKNY Be Delicious


----------



## HockeyChick04 (May 24, 2009)

DKNY  Be Delicious is the only perfume I really get compliments on. I just started wearing it again about a week ago and have gotten at least 5 compliments since then.

Everybody keeps mentioning D&G light blue, I may have to check that one out.


----------



## girlygoo (Jun 11, 2009)

loulou by cacharel, an oldie but a goody, nobody wears it under 30 so it smells so unusual to younger men, and perhaps reminds older men of a sexy woman from their past? anyway works like a charm x


----------



## ShockBunnie (Jun 11, 2009)

My bf loves extremely fruity lotions and sprays on me like VS Pure Seduction...

I used to get complimented on V&R Flowerbomb when I went out by older ladies so that was weird!


----------



## Amantis (Jun 21, 2009)

I find that men seem to love Estee Lauder's Pleasures on me. Especially when I'm ballroom dancing and I spray a bit on the wrists and neck, they would compliment me on the scent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though I have to admit that I'm enjoying dabbing on men's cologne lately - Escada Sentiment Homme seems to work well on me.


----------



## lilrumpkinkb (Jul 13, 2009)

Armani Code Sheer by far! Got it for Xmas this past year, and wore it for the rest of winter since it is a bit heavier. Funny story actually; was running late for school one morning and sprayed a bit too much while in a rush out the door, and when i sat down, late, in class the guy next to me said "you smell really good today" in front of a silent class, pretty loudly. I hadn't even taken it off my coat ye, so was even more potent smelling once i took it off! haha


----------



## PinkFluffyDice (Jul 19, 2009)

Three main ones, I always get comments from older men (lol) when wearing any Christian Dior poison (midnight, the green one, etc), with Jean Paul Gualtier with the female body, names slipped my mind? classique? Idk and DKNY red delcious. Otherwise I hear from my bf, old boss etc that im wearing too much (even if im not) when wearing a lot of the lighter celeb perfumes like fantasy, curious etc. Ah well, I wear them for myself so it doesn't matter =)


----------



## User27 (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to live by Clinique Happy and Liz Claibourne Curves but my fiance actually liked a new one I brought in the house. He's now hooked on the Estee Lauder Sensuous perfume they released....flowery yet kind of musky without leading to asthma attacks. Snuck it in 2 months ago and he loves the stuff...next I'll probably find him in my thongs and playing in my MAC. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're wearing it on a dinner date or something, I always dab some in the cleft of my bosom as well but beware, foreplay later and they get a mouthful of alcohol. Who knew mothers would pass down to us dab the wrists and behind the ears but put too many splashes on and you'll smell like you work in a brothel? I still make sure I use moderation so people don't offer me ten dollars late night at the Inner Harbor here.

***If you don't own Shalimar, that one is nookietastic. That stuff is erotica in a bottle.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Jul 19, 2009)

I used to get a lot of compliments when I wore Anna Sui Sui Dreams. I haven't worn that in years because I started to hate the scent.


----------



## snkatha (Aug 26, 2009)

Angel by thierry mugler gets me loads of compliments also Gucci envy me gets noticed by men. Others are the body shop's moroccan rose usually gets compliments from men.


----------



## lkvf99 (Aug 28, 2009)

oxygen by lavin


----------



## sinergy (Aug 29, 2009)

amor amor from cacheral and far away from avon..i get so many compliments on those two fragrances!!


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

dior j'adore and cerruti 1881


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_D&G Light Blue (men)
Jean Paul Gaultier ( men) 
 I don't wear perfume only men cologne, I like the fresh clean scent of men's cologne! Weird I know!_

 
Heh, I kind of understand! I haven't ever worn men's cologne (I mean, I hardly even ever wear perfume, period) but I DO prefer men's deodorant, over women's, every time. Smells nicer to me! Plus it's pretty light so it's not like I smell totally MANLY haha.


----------



## Just a Girl (Aug 31, 2009)

CK euphoria and dior j'adore


----------



## esperanza0905 (Aug 31, 2009)

Chanel Allure Sensuelle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Coco Mademoiselle
Lancome Hypnose
ShiSeido ZEN


----------



## XQUEENBELLA (Sep 9, 2009)

D&G The One & probably all of my Escadas!


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 9, 2009)

gucci envy me
gucci rush
dior addict
d&g the one
dkny woman
dkny be delicious! (big list!!)


----------



## aeroerin (Sep 11, 2009)

Back in middle/high school, I always got compliments when I was wearing Miami Glow by JLo, which was fruity, coconut-y, and dried down to vanilla & musk.  Quite nice!  But now my scent preferences have changed, so I'm on the prowl for that scent that'll make men go gaga.  I've heard lavender & pumpkin pie is the most *ahem* arousing scent combination for men . . . wonder if anyone makes one like that!


----------



## Sushi~Flower (Sep 11, 2009)

YSL Paris....so strange because I got it from a guy as a gift and thought it was way too strong, but when I wear it guys love it.


----------



## banana1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi~Flower* 

 
_YSL Paris....so strange because I got it from a guy as a gift and thought it was way too strong, but when I wear it guys love it._

 
i know, i always thought it was an older ladies smell, but i smelled it on a friend and was like omg what is that?!! its so nice
she told me, and i didnt believe her! lol
its lovely!


----------



## DadaH (Sep 23, 2009)

Ultraviolet - Paco Rabanne


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

 			Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 


_But now my scent preferences have changed, so I'm on the prowl for that scent that'll make men go gaga. I've heard lavender & pumpkin pie is the most *ahem* arousing scent combination for men . . . wonder if anyone makes one like that!_

 
  ....


----------



## Cinci (Sep 25, 2009)

Escada Island Kiss..  I've even had strangers tell me how great it smelled!


----------



## ny love (Sep 25, 2009)

JPG Madame even though it's not my favorite and Armani Code


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 27, 2009)

Fantasy by Britney Spears (all of them) and the Christina Aguilera perfume


----------



## LittleMissLazy (Oct 29, 2009)

I think Chanel No.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But that`s only my BF, other men don`t get that close to me


----------



## esperanza0905 (Oct 30, 2009)

Profumi Di Pantelleria_AIRE!! people stop me on the street askin what parfume is that!





 luv it!!!


----------



## primor2 (Nov 3, 2009)

when i wear ralph "hot" i get compliments on that, but alot of my sisters guy friends say they love chanel n 5


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

Midnight Poison by Dior


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 5, 2009)

When I was 14, I was wearing a mix of essential oils called "Love" frequently. I always got many compliments from men on it.. I'm not sure what kind of oils are in it, but I could always check if anyones interested.


----------



## Kragey (Nov 21, 2009)

Anything with a little sandalwood or patchouli always earned good reviews from my ex. He was Punjabi, and on the rare occasions when I wore perfume, those particular scents earned me a, "Mmm, you smell like India." LOL!


----------



## faifai (Nov 22, 2009)

Chanel's Coco Mademoiselle and Hugo Boss's Deep Red both elicit a lot of compliments from men.

So do a number of BPAL fragrances that contain chocolate or vanilla in the notes.


----------



## amber_j (May 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I get the most compliments on an $8 bottle of perfume oil...Egyptian Goddess. It has really grown on me, and I am getting to the point where nothing tops it! I love it._

 
Egyptian Goddess is beautiful - so soft and musky.

I've received the most compliments when wearing Calvin Klein's Contradiction (now sadly discontinued) and D&G's Light Blue. My mother was stopped in the street repeatedly whenever she wore Cerruti 1881 by men who wanted to buy the perfume for their wives or girlfriends. It wasn't out in the UK yet so no-one could place the smell. She could never remember the name so each guy would be told it was something different!


----------



## coppertone (Jun 20, 2010)

I get the most compliments from men when I'm wearing Kate Moss Velvet Hour. Maybe because it's a little heavier than what I usually wear!


----------



## CommeDesGarcons (Jun 20, 2010)

Men love Thierry Mugler's Alien. And so do I.


----------



## PhuongyBaby (Jun 24, 2010)

Paris Hilton 
D&G light Blue
YSL Baby Doll
as of now.. ~_~


----------



## MelissaAnn (Jun 24, 2010)

Hands down..."Reaction" for Women by Kenneth Cole.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 24, 2010)

Lolita Lempicka and Hypnotic Poison. Strangely enough I also get alot of comments when I wear Joop for Men.


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jun 28, 2010)

I get complimented almost every time I wear Betsey Johnson perfume, so it's my everyday perfume now. And you can get it at places like TJ Maxx etc. for relatively cheap. My mom wears Chanel No.5 and gets complimented a lot as well.


----------



## Tatyiona (Jul 11, 2010)

Princess by Vera Wang


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 13, 2010)

I get complemented on when I wear my Chanel no 5 or my Bath and Body Works Warm Vanilla Sugar.  Polar opposites, I know


----------



## Kayteuk (Jul 13, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amber_j* 

 
_Egyptian Goddess is beautiful - so soft and musky.

I've received the most compliments when wearing Calvin Klein's Contradiction (now sadly discontinued) and D&G's Light Blue. My mother was stopped in the street repeatedly whenever she wore Cerruti 1881 by men who wanted to buy the perfume for their wives or girlfriends. It wasn't out in the UK yet so no-one could place the smell. She could never remember the name so each guy would be told it was something different!_

 
Where do you buy this from?


----------



## Dreamingeagle24 (Jul 14, 2010)

Victoria's Secret Heavenly
Escada Sentiment
and
Britney Spears Fantasy


----------



## katelyn0 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coco chanel mademoiselle and givenchy hot couture


----------



## Lola* (Jul 15, 2010)

CK One....it's one I wore when I was in my late teens but about 2 years ago I picked up a bottle in duty free and always have a stash of it now....constantly get compliments from men and women...and men often ask what it is so they can get it for their wives!


----------



## westindiesangel (Jul 17, 2010)

Pink Sugar. It makes you smell, well, just like the name. Cotton Candy. Just don't overdo it. I only wear it once in awhile and when I do my boyfriend is practically buried in my neck. And I've gotten numerous compliments on it from strangers. I'm a bit sweet and shy so when single, I like to wear it at a night out at the bar to complete the package when hunting for guys! Haha


----------



## Dar (Jul 23, 2010)

armani diamonds perfume


----------



## na294 (Jul 26, 2010)

Gucci 2 (the pink one) or Coco Mademoiselle


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Jul 26, 2010)

Without a doubt it's Stella McCartney. It's so light and fresh, not too overpowering, and men seem to LOVE it! Even my best guy friend, who is totally not the type to notice anything like that, leaned over and told me he couldn't help but notice how great I smelled!

The second most complimented perfume I own is Sin by Kat von D. This is very strong (for me) but still sexy and mysterious, never too overwhelming.


----------



## kirayna (Aug 7, 2010)

Kingdom by Alexander McQueen and Origins Ginger Essence Intense


----------



## anne082 (Aug 9, 2010)

Estee Lauder Pleasures
Cacharel Amor Amor 
Dkny Be Delicious 
Elizabeth Arden 5th Avenue

i got many compliments on it.


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 9, 2010)

True Religion by True Religion


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 9, 2010)

I always got a lot of compliments (even random guys out in bars LOL) when I wore Britney Spears Fantasy.


----------



## MsHaight (Aug 9, 2010)

Moonlight Path bodyspray and Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 9, 2010)

Men always comment when I'm wearing bvlgari jasmine noir. It's weird, they never comment on any other perfume I wear but they seem to luuuuurve that one!


----------



## Eurydice (Aug 10, 2010)

Armani Mania! Both men and women like it


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 22, 2010)

Lately it's been Chanel Chance Eau Tendre which is my spring/summer staple.


----------



## ellesea (Sep 6, 2010)

Christian Dior Forever and Ever. It's a little hard to find and not very popular but it's so light and feminine and just "happy!". I've had quite a few compliments on it from guys, esp in the summertime. Think girl next door.


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_Back in middle/high school, I always got compliments when I was wearing Miami Glow by JLo, which was fruity, coconut-y, and dried down to vanilla & musk.  Quite nice!  But now my scent preferences have changed, so I'm on the prowl for that scent that'll make men go gaga.  I've heard lavender & pumpkin pie is the most *ahem* arousing scent combination for men . . . wonder if anyone makes one like that!_

 
Bathed and Infused (no affiliation here, but I should buy stock) puts out Purple Pumpkin circa Halloween and it is the most gorgeous lavender and pumpkin scent...


----------



## meika79 (Sep 9, 2010)

It's not even a perfume but whenever I wear Bath and body works Night Blooming Jasmine men constantly ask what I'm wearing. (i'm kind of mad it was discontinued and is only sold during the semi-annual sale)


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Burberry Brit, Burberry The Beat, Givenchy Very Irresistible,  Halle Berry Orchid, Juicy Couture Vive Le Juicy


----------



## Nzsallyb (Oct 24, 2010)

dior's hypnotic poison, hypnose and the one


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 25, 2010)

I have over 50 perfumes (mix of high and lower end), and still to this day the one i receive the most compliments on is Aquolina's Pink Sugar....which happens to also be my favourite with Dior's Miss Dior at a close second!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 2, 2010)

Britney Spears Fantasy and Escada Ocean Lounge.


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 7, 2010)

Ed Hardy, that tall skinny bottle one is by man's favorite.

  	Dolce and Gabanna The One

  	and Victoria Secrets Cashmere vanilla jasmine < super feminine and pretty !


----------



## beautenoir (Nov 9, 2010)

the most, Vera Wang Princess!  i also get complimented when i wear Satsuma anything from the Body Shop.


----------



## alumeze (Nov 23, 2010)

Flower Bomb by Viktor and Rolf.. very sweet but I get so many compliments from guys on it


----------



## rockingmom (Nov 26, 2010)

Chanel Chance eau fraiche
  	Tommy Girl layered with Juiced Berry body mist by Victoria Secret


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Nov 26, 2010)

The fragrances I own that get me most compliments are:

  	Dior Addict
  	Ange ou Demon
  	Black XS
  	S de Scherrer
  	Maroussia

  	.... all of these have a common link - vanilla! I love vanilla which is probably why I'm drawn to them. Men seem to be drawn to vanilla too.


----------



## MissPanther (Nov 26, 2010)

Armani Code and Lust by Lush  

  	I find that boys like to compliment me on the woody and musky scents, and I have to admit that a musky scent suits me a lot more than a floral scent


----------



## Cydonian (Dec 15, 2010)

My husband notices when I wear Love Spell from VS... he likes the fruityness of it on me, but he also likes deeper, muskier perfumes. I think his favorite of mine is Ed Hardy Love and Luck. It smells nice on me (my girl friends have even noticed and said they smelled it in the bottle and didn't like it, but on me it was lovely)


----------



## sunshine rose (Feb 19, 2011)

It definitely has to be Flower by Kenzo. Everybody always compliments me on this, not just men. Viktor and Rolf Flowerbomb is a close second.


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 19, 2011)

i seem to get the most compliments from the mens when i wear Juicy.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 21, 2011)

It has to be Acqua di Gioia by GA, i even get compliments from ladies to!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 28, 2011)

Marc Jacobs Daisy


----------



## commandolando (Feb 28, 2011)

Clinique Happy & the MAC Creations (gold one that smells like Vanilla)


----------



## moonlit (Mar 2, 2011)

Chanel Allure
  	Dior Addict


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have gotten compliments from all of my boyfriend's male friends while wearing Burberry Brit and from my girfriends also. I've also gotten compliments from men and women while wearing Nina by Nina Ricci. I never got any compliment about my Betsey Johnson perfume. I've also gotten comments about my Yves Rocher Orange Blossom&honey, but I think my best friend hates it. We were once sitting in class next to each other and she said there was a smell of ''cheap, crappy perfume worse than sh*t'''. Yeah.


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 5, 2011)

The original Marc Jacobs scent seems to get me the most compliments


----------



## StandingRoom (Apr 5, 2011)

Tom Ford's Black Orchid -- it's not so much compliments as men seem to hit on me like I'm the last living female when I wear it.


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

ME TOO!! I never, ever, EVER got a compliment on my fragrance until I started wearing Euphoria - kind of a surprise because I wouldn't have thought!

  	I like Marc Jacobs Lola and the new Love Chloe but no compliments with those.... 


burtnyks said:


> I think the only perfume that a guy (many surprisingly) has ever complimented me on was Calvin Klein Euphoria. They all want to purchase it for their wives.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Apr 5, 2011)

Surprisingly it's one of the cheapest ones that I have.  Got a compliment from my massage therapist the other day as well.  Jessica Simpson's Fancy Love (the older one of hers).


----------



## sayah (Apr 11, 2011)

As of late, a strawberry thingy from the Body Shop. I don't get it, I feel like I smell like jam.


----------



## Romina1 (Apr 12, 2011)

Black XS, Paco Rabanne
  	Dior Addict

  	and the most compliments are for Dior Hypnotic Poison that is my favourite and my boyfriend hates it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2011)

Lately I've been getting compliments on my Philosophy Apricots & Cream splash.


----------



## munaluna (Apr 18, 2011)

I got the most when I smelled like cookies... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	Sad to say I'm not surprised...


----------



## Mrs.JC (Apr 19, 2011)

*ms dior cherie* by christian dior & *viva la juicy* by juicy couture.


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 19, 2011)

My friend loves when I wear Marc Jacobs Daisy. He just bought me a botttle of Marc Jacobs Daisy Eau So Fresh. I like it, he loves it


----------



## FourC's (May 8, 2011)

Surprisingly Loves Baby Soft and D&G The One Rose.


----------



## Kawaiiamaiai (Jun 30, 2011)

The men around me tend to love Kenneth Cole Reaction. Both men and women love Paris Hilton Can Can on me... even hours after I've applied it.


----------



## villabeauTIFFul (Jun 30, 2011)

I was at the airport last week and the TSA agent complimented me on the MAC Aquatic fragrance.  I don't like wearing a heavy fragrance especially when I'm traveling, don't want to have my seat neighbors talking about me. hahahaha but it was really nice that he noticed it.


----------



## AliciaMarie (Jul 2, 2011)

*Pure by DKNY.. I got a sample from sephora and I wish I would of bought the full size because so many people asked me what I was wearing.. Its the perfect scent all year long & its not too strong. Perfumes tend to give me headaches so thats always important.*


----------



## manderz86 (Jul 4, 2011)

Have to agree they seem to like the foody scents. I switch perfumes depending on my mood & I've gotten the most compliments on Miss Dior Cherie (hello caramel popcorn!) & Viktor & Rolf Flowerbomb - the hubby *loves *flowerbomb but it's so full-on I only wear it in the colder months, & even then I have to spray it in the air & walk into the "cloud"


----------



## QueenOfSnark (Jul 6, 2011)

Mainstream: Chanel Coco or Coromandel, or Dior Hypnotic Poison. Warm, spicy oriental fragrances are best for me, and the hubby loves it when I wear exotic stuff. I'm one of those rare women where Opium and Obsession don't turn into wrist scrubbers. >_>

  	Niche: Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's Tombeur by a long shot. I got stopped by so many male coworkers asking what I was wearing with this on. It's the only scent I have multiple bottles of.


----------



## -bubblegumx3 (Jul 31, 2011)

my OH likes Britney Spears - Fantasy and Gucci Rush! at least I think so anyway..


----------



## Nicala (Jul 31, 2011)

My boyfriend is fond of Dark Kiss (mist from B&BW) and Daisy Eau So Fresh!


----------



## rosenbud (Sep 22, 2011)

Christian Dior - J'adore, Givenchy - Very  Irresistible and The Body Shop Neroli Jasmin Body Mist


----------



## orchid1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Dior - Hypnotic Poison and JPG  Gaultier 2 Eau d'Amor, thats two most complimented


----------



## -Cassandra- (Sep 26, 2011)

Philosophy Falling in love
  	One of my guy friends  literally said when I sat down in my class O_O WHO SMELLS SO PRETTY?!
  	LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Fonz (Sep 28, 2011)

Calvin Klien - Euphoria


----------



## fragrancegroupi (Dec 11, 2011)

That would be MV2.  I actually went into the MAC store and an associate was wearing this...I bought it on the spot.  He actually mixes MV1 and MV2.  I normally wear one or the other and sometimes both.  I love it!!


----------



## peace.love.mac (Jan 24, 2012)

My guy friend complimented me on my perfume when I was wearing Pink Sugar. My boyfriend also loves DKNY Golden Delicious and Taylor Swift's Wonderstruck perfume.


----------



## Dawn (Jan 26, 2012)

I have had quite a few comments on DKNY Cashmere Mist.


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 12, 2012)

Girls complement me on Juicy Couture - Viva La Juicy or Vera Wang Princess
  	Guys tend to like it when I wear D&G L'Imperatrice =]


----------



## deidre (Mar 22, 2012)

I get compliments from women when I've worn VR Flowerbomb, and compliments from men whenever I wear D&G Light Blue.


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

My boyfriend never likes my perfumes when I get them but after a few wears he will compliment me. Lol, the one he has complimented me on most has been Viva La Juicy, I guess because it's so sweet.


----------



## doloreshazed (Apr 3, 2012)

And Dolce & Gabbana's The One!


----------



## martiangurll (Apr 3, 2012)

doloreshazed said:


> My boyfriend never likes my perfumes when I get them but after a few wears he will compliment me. Lol, the one he has complimented me on most has been Viva La Juicy, I guess because it's so sweet.



 	I get compliments on Viva La Juicy too, which is odd, because I think it smells like Grape Koolaid.  Anything vanilla is popular, BBW warm vanilla sugar is popular.  DH likes Ed Hardy Woman.  Not sure why.


----------



## dorni (Feb 17, 2013)

Thierry Mugler's Angel is the one I've always been complimented on, especially by men. Serge Lutens Ambre Sultan was a close second.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## surfroxy (Apr 18, 2013)

KimmyAnn_678 said:


> I always got a lot of compliments (even random guys out in bars LOL) when I wore Britney Spears Fantasy.


  	Seconded! I wear this for work and every time I wear it a different male colleague will comment on it. I really don't get it. If I wear a more expensive perfume I get nothing! :S


----------



## pin3ska (Aug 17, 2014)

Alien Sunessece


----------



## VAL4M (Aug 18, 2014)

Maison martin margiela Jazz Club
  My cousin's husband just thought it was the most cool scent ever .... LOL
  He said - '' Who smell awesome? Like we are going out or something? let's go to the club!''
  Jazz club notes are rum, tobacco, leather and vanilla! 
  Smell divine!


----------



## Shadowagent (Aug 28, 2014)

My boyfriend goes nuts when I wear Reb'l Fleur in the Rihanna collection. Also Calyx which was originally by Prescriptive but I think is now owned by another company.


----------



## peterslim (Nov 29, 2017)

Maybe its weird but my woman loves smell of Old Spice product. She always says that it is very male and suits to me. She is very happy when I use some of this products Antiperspirant & Deodorant so.. do you know.. I cant refuse my love and just use it everyday. I like it too, so I don’t have problem with expensive perfume.


----------

